# Rash on the belly



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sasha has had this rash on her stomach for the past two weeks, I think it may be allergies to fleas when we went to this dog park. Sasha is on frontline plus, but two weeks later I 
Still finding flea eggs. I have been cleaning the area right above her pee area with vetericyn, it looks better but has not healed yet. I feel like everytime I take her out the area is red, some have even scabbed up, any suggestions 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The picture isn't clear enough to tell for sure but it does look like an allergic reaction. I use Resi KetoChlor on Raina when she gets spots. The Ketoconazole in it helps it heal and the Chlorhexidine stops the itch. It is made by Virbac and is a leave on antiseptic. Could be the fleas she picked up were already partially immune to Frontline. I used Frontline for years without any problems but suddenly we had fleas. My vet had me switch to Trifexis and no more fleas. I do have to be careful if we go to an area that has ticks, then I use a Preventic collar.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Excuse her privates. The black parts have scabs on them


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fiona06 (Nov 14, 2013)

my german Shepard has had a red stomach since he was castrated. I have used antihistamines through summer,i now have noticed it is fears red and spread up his stomach and to my amazement when checking he has nibbled his tail and can see bone,vets tomorrow as im 100% this is down to his castration as he has only started this since then,could stitches still be there,even though vets say they dissolve,now worried


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Could be a staph infection? The black part would indicate excessive chewing, which could mean general skin irritation, and may also be the result of allergies. A red belly that continues to get redder and get chewed will likely develop a staph infection if left untreated.


----------

